
AMD Ryzen 7 3800X Glides Past Intel Core I9-9900K in Leaked Geekbench Numbers - fezz
https://www.tomshardware.com/news/amd-ryzen-7-3800x-vs-intel-i9-9900k-geekbench,39691.html
======
Stevvo
Great reporting; claim the 3800X "glides past" the Intel chip, yet the scores
shown in the screenshot in the article show the opposite!

